# CTTC Meeting (foothill capter) Froday the 25th



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2011)

This friday the 25th at the LA arboretum the foothill chapter of the California Turtle and tortoise Club will behaving it's meeting. This month's topic is? No topic that's right we are having our annual plant auction, it is a lot of fun and one of our most popular meetings (Next to our christmas party of course). So what can you do to attend? just show up and bid on the various plants our members and guests bring in, Want to help out bring some plants of your own, no green thumb Buy some My local 99 cent store usually has lots of plants, Lowes Home depot and walmart usually have chap plants ( my walmart usually as a lot of then on clearance right now). It is a fun night snacks will be provided, no 50/50 that night.
So when ? Friday the 25th at 7:30
Where? LA arboretum in arcadia
Why? because I told you so, J/K it is a lot of fun and you get to meet a lot of great people.
So mark the date and time and I hope to see you there We have a lot of members with green thumbs and they usually provide a lot of quality plants.

To date our highest item was a beautiful orchard that went for 50 dollars, wow.

Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you mean the 22nd?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes I do mean the 22nd, I don't where I got the 25th from, so it is the 22nd not the 25th.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 21, 2011)

Official Bump


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2011)

Unofficial bump


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2011)

Just an update we had a great night tonight, raised a lot of money, glad to see those that showed up, and hope to see more of you at our next meeting (worming clinic and silent auction)


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a great time... I didnt think i would buy anything..but I purchased four plants! My favorite was the pineapple sage i bought.. Very aromatic..very sweet smell.


----------

